# A quick study?



## Nik (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello,
I combed this entire forum for days before our beautiful Opie came to live us wanting to know all I could so we could start out on the right foot.
Opie is not my first budgie I have owned several over my life time but this time I wanted a budgie like my first budgie. I was an infant when my parents got my first budgie and although I don't recall him being a talker he used to share my breakfast with me in the mornings. 

So Opie came to live with us 5 days ago. His wings were already clipped and he came from a private breeder. The first day I got him home I sat his cage next to where I sit in our open plan living area. He was calm and didn't spook easily. I thought great!! So I started putting my hand in the cage and sat most of the next day with my hand in the cage reading this forum. He took to that exceptionally well and I then started offering my finger to step up on, again he took to it well. Next was offering Millet and what do you know he started eating without hesitation. At this stage he's been with us a total of 3 days. 

The past 2 days our routine looks something like this -
I get up and uncover Opie and he proceeds to eat. 
I sit down and have my cuppa next to Opie and he starts to bite the cage door and what seems to look for my attention. I open the door and he promptly jumps out of the cage and sits next to me. He's not very vocal and will sit peacefully on his bird gym. If I leave the room to do something he flock calls until I answer with " Opie's a good boy". If I put him back in his cage during the day he bites at the door, jumps around, holds onto the bars and does what can only be described as a flip until I open the door and he is straight out on me. 

I have had him sitting on my finger and he's decided it's time to sleep ( always on one foot and head tucked under his wing). 

Last night I pushed him a little too far and tried to get him out on my finger to enjoy a little time with him, he promptly flew back to his cage and went to sleep, So I guess I know he knows his cage is a safe place. 

I guess I don't know what to expect from here. Will he become more vocal because other than a flock call when I leave the room he is silent. 
Is he considered bonded with me?

Any insight into what to expect next would be wonderful


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi, budgies need time to get used to their new home and to you. It is like you moved to a different country lol  First week or 2 it is very normal, they do not chirp, they are trying to get used to everything and it is very stressful for them to adjust. Did you try turning on music for him (not too loud). Because my budgie did not chirp for 1.5-2 weeks and one day I discovered, he cannot resist to music and chirps/sings very excitedly and happily whenever I turn on music. I sing to him sometimes too and he can differentiate between talking and singing believe me  Don't worry your budgie will become vocal pretty soon and music really helps to initiate that. Other thing is, how old is your budgie? They tend to sleep longer (< 4 months) when they are very lil or when they are molting. Do you have a pic of him?


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings from America.you'll find all the helpful advice and blessed folks here.I agree with island as well.I believe in time once your budgie gets more cozy and comfortable,you can slowly work with him.I use millet sprays and soothing music for my Gracie.she loves it.sometimes they have there moments when they want to be left alone,not because they don't trust you or hate.just like other animals or people sometimes we have our wanting to rest or etc.I wish you well and good luck.blessings and sending a warm welcome from me and Gracie my budgie.:green pied:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

How old is Opie at this time? About 8 weeks?
If so you can expect that around 12 -16 weeks he'll start becoming more independent as he hits budgie puberty. He probably will no longer want to "cuddle" or be petted. Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched.

If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

Although Opie currently seems to you to be tame and bonded, that isn't necessarily the case. When budgie is very young and its wings have been clipped, it behaves much more submissively than it will once it becomes used to the environment and you let the flight feathers grow back in. During this time, you want to continue work to establish a good basis of trust.

Since you have a lot of time to spend with Opie and he is a solo bird, you will be able to form a strong bond with him as he will consider you his flockmate and best friend. 

You will want to establish a routine with him so he is able to entertain himself in his cage for periods of time during the day. It may be necessary for you to teach him to play with his toys as he doesn't have another budgie to mimic. Each budgie is unique in how vocal it is with regard to chirping and/or singing.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

You've received lots of great advice. As Opie is so compliant right now, it should help you establish a good strong bond and give the pair of you a wonderful bond.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Nik and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Opie sounds like a darling little fellow and we'd love to see pictures of him sometime  hoto: 

You've been given wonderful advice from Deborah on how to build a strong and trusting bond with him. 

I'm so glad the forums have been so helpful to you thus far and I hope they continue to be! If you have any questions after reading through anything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

It's great to have you and we all hope to see you and Opie around the forums! :wave:


----------

